# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته داروسازی

## Mahsa.Nzr

داروسازی

هدف: 

تربیت داروساز و نتیجه نهایی: فارغ*التحصیلانی كه شغلشان داروفروشی یا نسخه*پیچی است. 
آنچه خواندید، تنها نظر یك نفر نیست بلكه دیدگاه صدها داوطلب آزمون سراسری  است. جوانانی كه معتقد بودند وجه رشته داروسازی فقط به خاطر عنوان دكترای  آن است والا این رشته حرفی برای گفتن ندارد چرا كه باید بعد از 5 یا 6 سال  درس خواندن به حرفه داروفروشی رضایت داد.
این نشان می*دهد كه متاسفانه بسیاری از مردم و از جمله تعداد قابل توجهی از  داوطلبان آزمون سراسری شناخت صحیحی از رشته داروسازی ندارند. در واقع آنها  نمی*دانند كه نه تنها شغل یك فارغ*التحصیل داروسازی، داروفروشی نیست بلكه  فقط هدف این رشته تربیت داروساز نمی*باشد. چرا كه داروسازی تنها یكی از  تخصص*های فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته است. 
در علم پزشكی برای مداوای یك بیمار روش های متعددی از جمله دارو درمانی،  جراحی و روان*درمانی وجود دارد. كه در این میان دارو درمانی به عنوان  متداولترین شیوه در تمام دنیا شایع می*باشد و رشته داروسازی، رشته*ای است  كه در همین زمینه با بیماران و مردم مرتبط می*گردد. ازهمین?رو داروسازی  عنوان مناسبی برای این رشته نیست. 
چون* فارغ*التحصیل این رشته نباید حتما در كارخانه*ها یا لابراتوار  داروسازی كار بكند بلكه فعالیت اصلی فارغ*التحصیل این رشته، ارائه خدمات  دارویی است. یعنی یك داروساز باید به ارائه مشاوره دارویی و بررسی روش های  داروسازی و ضعف های احتمالی موجود در رژیم*های دارو درمانی بپردازد.

در مورد اهمیت بخش داروسازی صنعتی (فرموله كردن دارو) باید گفت :

در حال حاضر حدود 40 یا 50 نوع شكل دارویی متداول وجود دارد و این در حالی  است كه هر روز در دنیا شركت های مختلف داروسازی ، سیستم*های دارورسانی  جدیدتری ارائه می*دهند و تلاش می*كنند كه فرم دارو، بهتر و نحوه استفاده از  آن ، راحت تر گردد.

توانایی های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه :

رشته داروسازی با تحقیق و پژوهش عجین شده است و هر ساله تعدادی داروی جدید  وارد بازار می*شود كه نتیجه تحقیقات چندساله دانشگاه ها و مراكز تحقیقاتی  است. به همین دلیل داوطلب این رشته باید به تحقیق علاقه*مند باشد چون  اعتبار علمی این رشته تا حدود زیادی به انجام كارهای تحقیقاتی بستگی دارد.
شاید بتوان گفت كه امروزه وجه تمایز داروسازی از رشته*های پزشكی و دندان  پزشكی در انجام پایان نامه*های تحقیقاتی و كاربردی این رشته است.
اگر كسی به كارهای تحقیقاتی عشق می*ورزد و می*خواهد تحقیقی انجام دهد كه در  جهت رفع دردها و نیاز*های بشری باشد، داروسازی یكی از بهترین رشته*های  دانشگاه است كه می*تواند آرزوی او را برآورده سازد.
دانشجوی داروسازی باید در علوم پایه مثل فیزیولوژی، شیمی و فیزیك توانمند  باشد. همچنین در صورت قوی*بودن در درس ریاضی می*تواند در گرایش*های مختلف  داروسازی مثل طراحی دارو، سیستم*های موجود در كارخانه*های داروسازی و  شبكه*های رایانه*ای داروخانه*ها و بیمارستان*ها از كامپیوتر بخوبی استفاده  كند.
داروسازی تلفیقی از علوم پایه و بالینی است و به همین دلیل توانمندی در  دروس فیزیك، شیمی و زیست*شناسی برای این رشته ضروری است. همچنین دانشجوی  این رشته برای ارائه خدمات به بیماران باید بتواند با افراد بدرستی ارتباط  برقرار كرده و خوب صحبت كند و در ضمن فردی سخت*كوش و جدی باشد چون دروس این  رشته بسیار فراگیر و متنوع بوده و هم جنبه حفظی و هم جنبه فهمیدنی دارد و  در نتیجه به همت و تلاش قابل توجه نیازمند است.
با توجه به این كه بیشتر كتب درسی این رشته به زبان انگلیسی است، دانشجوی  داروسازی باید به زبان انگلیسی مسلط باشد تا بتواند از كتب و مجلات علمی  موجود به خوبی بهره* ببرد.

وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر

پس از اخذ مدرك دكترای عمومی داروسازی به شرط داشتن معدل كل بالا ، دانشجو  می*تواند در امتحان دوره تخصصی شركت كند. دانشجویان پذیرفته شده در دوره  تخصصی بسته به گرایش تحصیلی خود،* واحدهای گوناگون و متنوع دیگری را  (تقریبا 40 واحد) در سطح پیشرفته و تخصصی می*گذرانند كه بخش عمده آن  پایان*نامه تخصصی است. 
قبل از انتخاب پایان*نامه تخصصی، دانشجو باید در امتحان جامع تخصصی كه در  سطح كشور برگزار می*شود نمره قبولی را كسب نماید. سرانجام پس از نگارش و  دفاع از پایان*نامه به اخذ مدرك دكترای تخصصی (P.h.D) نایل می*آید. 

آینده شغلی و بازار کار

با وجودی كه امروزه شاهد یك بحران كاری در رشته*های پزشكی هستیم اما نه  تنها تعداد فارغ*التحصیلان رشته داروسازی زیاد نیست بلكه كم نیز هست. چون  در یك بیمارستان به ازای هر 110 تخت یك دكتر داروساز بالینی و دو دكتر  داروساز عمومی مورد نیاز است. البته باید توجه داشت كه آنچه مورد نظر ما  است، دكتر داروسازی است كه خدمات دارویی ارائه دهد نه كسی كه داروفروشی یا  نسخه*پیچی كند! 
درست است كه در چند سال گذشته به علت تعداد زیاد فارغ*التحصیلان، فرصت*های  كاری این رشته كم شده است اما با این وجود حدود 90 درصد فارغ*التحصیلان این  رشته جذب بازار كار می*شوند كه از این میان بیش از 80 درصد جذب داروخانه و  مابقی در صنایع داروسازی (ساخت و كنترل دارو) و كارخانه*های آرایشی  بهداشتی مشغول به كار می*شوند و یا در كارهای اجرایی وزارت بهداشت ، درمان و  آموزش پزشكی فعالیت می*كنند.
از سوی دیگر در حال حاضر حدود 97 درصد داروهای مورد نیاز كشور (از نظر  عددی) در كارخانه*های متعدد داروسازی داخل كشور ساخته می*شود و بدون شك  كارشناسان و متخصصان موجود در این كارخانه*ها، فارغ*التحصیل رشته داروسازی  هستند. همچنین در 5 كارخانه بزرگ داروسازی كشور وجود بخش تحقیقات دارویی و  كار در این زمینه الزامی شده است. این در حالی است كه اكثر كارخانه*های  داروسازی كشور دارای واحدی به نام واحد تحقیقات هستند و در نتیجه امكان  فعالیت*های تحقیقاتی برای فارغ*التحصیلان علاقه*مند و مستعد این رشته مهیا  می*باشد. 
در رشته داروسازی دست برای تحقیق خیلی باز است. چون علاوه بر كار در بخش  تحقیقات كارخانه*های داروسازی، فارغ*التحصیل این رشته می*تواند بطور خصوصی  نیز بویژه در بخش داروهای گیاهی تحقیق كند و یا در حالی كه در داروخانه كار  می*كند، به تحقیقات نیز بپردازد یعنی به روی نسخه*های بیماران مطالعات  تحقیقاتی انجام دهد.

درس های پایه* برای رشته داروسازی بیولوژی (نظری) بیولوژی (عملی) فیزیك  (نظری) فیزیك (عملی) ریاضیات پایه و مقدمات آمار شیمی عمومی (نظری) 1 و 2  شیمی عمومی (عملی) 1 و 2 بیوشیمی (نظری) بیوشیمی (عملی) فیزیولوژی (نظری) 1  و 2 فیزیولوژی (عملی) شیمی آلی (نظری) 1 و 2 شیمی آلی (عملی) 1 و 2 تشریح  اصول خدمات بهداشتی آمار حیاتی شیمی تجزیه كمی (نظری) شیمی تجزیه كمی  (علمی) میكروبشناسی (نظری و عملی) انگل*شناسی و قارچ*شناسی (نظری)  انگل*شناسی و قارچ*شناسی (عملی) ایمونولوژی (عملی) ایمونولوژی (نظری)  كمكهای اولیه كامپیوتر


دروس اختیاری برای رشته داروسازی كارآموزی صنعت 2 فرآورده*های بهداشتی  كلینیكال فارماسی بهداشت صنعتی رادیو فاراماسی داروسازی بیمارستانی شیمی  گیاهی تجزیه و كنترل مواد خوراكی آب شناسی و آب*درمانی تخمیر و تغییرات  مواد دارویی 

درس های اختصاصی برای رشته داروسازی زبان تخصصی 1 و 2 مقدمات داروسازی  گیاه*شناسی داروسازی گیاه*شناسی دارویی (نظری) گیاه*شناسی دارویی (علمی)  اشكال دارویی (نظری) 1 و 2 اشكال دارویی (عملی) تغذیه و رژیم درمانی مواد  خوراكی (نظری) مدیریت در داروسازی درمانشناسی 1 و 2 اطلاعات دارویی 1 و 2  شیمی دارویی 1 و 2 و 3 فارماكولوژی (نظری) مفردات پزشكی (نظری) 1 و 2  مفردات پزشكی (عملی) فرآورده*های دارویی بیولوژیكی فیزیكال فارماسی 1 و 2  روشهای دستگاهی (نظری) 1 و 2 روشهای دستگاهی (عملی) سم*شناسی (نظری)  سم*شناسی (عملی) بیوفارماسی داروسازی صنعتی (نظری) 1 و 2 داروسازی صنعتی  (عملی) 1 و 2 كارآموزی داروخانه 1 و 2 كنترل میكروبی دارویی (نظری) كنترل  میكروبی دارویی (عملی) كارآموزی صنعت 1 پایان*نامه

----------


## نگارین

من دارو میخوام. میدونی حدود رتبم توی منطقه 2 چند باید بشه؟ واسه ی داروی اهواز....

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> من دارو میخوام. میدونی حدود رتبم توی منطقه 2 چند باید بشه؟ واسه ی داروی اهواز....


دقیقا نمیدونم

تو قسمت مشاوره تحصیلی بپرسید...

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

یافتمش بیا عزیزم


داروسازی نهایتا در منطقه 1: تا حدود رتبه : 2000
                        منطقه 2 : تا حدود رتبه: 2600
                        منطقه 3: تا حدود رتبه: 1200 را می پذیرد.( این رتبه ها حدود رتبه هستند )

----------


## نگارین

ممنووووووون مهسا جان. رتبه منطقن دیگه؟ 
بازم مرسیییی. خیییییلی.
 :Y (592):

----------


## Parniya

منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------


## ali_12

طرح داروسازی چه مدته؟جز همون 6 ساله؟
دوره تخصصی چند ساله؟

----------


## kourosh35

> طرح داروسازی چه مدته؟جز همون 6 ساله؟
> دوره تخصصی چند ساله؟


تا جایی که می دونم،طرح دوره عمومی 2 ساله و فارغ التحصیلان همه دانشگاه ها هم باید طرح رو بگذرونند.
طرح جدا از مدّت تحصیل هست.
رشته داروسازی 12 دوره تخصصی (Ph.D) داره و تا جایی که می دونم،مدّت تحصیل این دوره ها با هم تفاوت دارند.
البته تا جایی که شنیدم،کسانی که از دانشگاه آزاد مدرک تخصص (Ph.D) می گیرن،برای دوره تخصص،مشمول طرح نیستند.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## amin-da

برای قبولی توی رشته داروسازی شرط معدل هم دخیله؟کسی تا حالا همچین چیزی شنیده اصلا؟

----------


## Isabella

خیلی این رشته رو دوست داشتم...
ولی معلم شیمیمون زیاد خوب نیست و باهامون تست کار نمی کنه
خیلی ممنون از اطلاعات تازه...:yahoo (3):

----------


## Faster

یه چیزی بگم

اونم اینه این رشته  سختیه ....منظورم 7 سال تحصیلش هست 

 و اگه تو شیمی مشکل دارید بهتره بیخیالش شید

----------


## Isabella

> یه چیزی بگم
> 
> اونم اینه این رشته  سختیه ....منظورم 7 سال تحصیلش هست 
> 
>  و اگه تو شیمی مشکل دارید بهتره بیخیالش شید


خیلی بده که آدم آرزو هاش رو رها کنه...

اگه آدم بخواد این طوری تسلیم بشه...دیگه برای چی زندگی می کنه؟:yahoo (1):

----------


## ali761

> یه چیزی بگم
> 
> اونم اینه این رشته  سختیه ....منظورم 7 سال تحصیلش هست 
> 
>  و اگه تو شیمی مشکل دارید بهتره بیخیالش شید


ولی از اون ور کارش نسبت به دندان پزشک و پزشک راحت تره!
درسهاش رو هم زیاد نمیدونم!فقط فک کنم یه کم حفظی زیاد داره!ولی به هر حال از پزشکی که نمیتونه سخت تر باشه!

----------


## Ensany

اساتید تجربی راست میگن این رشته تاپ تر از پزشکیه؟ میگن یه دارو خونه بزنی.....

----------


## Faster

آرزو خوبه ولی به شرطی منتطقی باشی و ازش لذت ببری

خو وقتی کسی شیمیش خوب نیست بره دارو عذاب میکشه

اصلا تاپتر نیست

اصلا مقیاس نذارید 

هر رشته ویژگی های خودشو داره

----------


## Harir

وای خدایا بارالهی جمعه که کنکور تجربیا بود تو مصاحبه از 6 نفری که پرسیده بودند شما چه رشته ای دوست داری 4تا گفتن دارو!خود من هم  تا امروز فکر میکردم  داروسازی نسبت به پزشکی که اشباع شده رشته مقبول تریه و طی گفته گو با دختر خاله جان که داروسازی خونده و همچنین سر زدن به ی انجمن که داروسازای که بی سال های 89 تا حالا فارغ التحصیل شده بودن فهمیدم نه این طورام نیست به قول یکی از اون ها آخر باید مدرکمون رو به ی نفر دیگه اجار باید بدی :Yahoo (1):  داروخونه زدن هم که درد سری شده حتی قدیمیاشم میگن ما دیگه حال . حوصله این کارای شرکت های داروپخشی اینجا رو نداریم :Yahoo (2): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

فعلا که میگن تو تجربی تخصص های دندون بهریته :Yahoo (12):

----------


## sina

> وای خدایا بارالهی جمعه که کنکور تجربیا بود تو مصاحبه از 6 نفری که پرسیده بودند شما چه رشته ای دوست داری 4تا گفتن دارو!خود من هم  تا امروز فکر میکردم  داروسازی نسبت به پزشکی که اشباع شده رشته مقبول تریه و طی گفته گو با دختر خاله جان که داروسازی خونده و همچنین سر زدن به ی انجمن که داروسازای که بی سال های 89 تا حالا فارغ التحصیل شده بودن فهمیدم نه این طورام نیست به قول یکی از اون ها آخر باید مدرکمون رو به ی نفر دیگه اجار باید بدی داروخونه زدن هم که درد سری شده حتی قدیمیاشم میگن ما دیگه حال . حوصله این کارای شرکت های داروپخشی اینجا رو نداریم


اره...درسته...ئقیقا همنیجوره...اگه همت عالی دارید پزشکی بخونید و تخصص بگیرید

----------


## Harir

> اره...درسته...ئقیقا همنیجوره...اگه همت عالی دارید پزشکی بخونید و تخصص بگیرید


این گزینه خوبی نیست اصلا نیست مخصوصا حالا.مامن من یک پزشک عمومیه میگفت اون زمان که من فارغ التحصیل شدم یعنی19-20 سال پیش اونقدر پزشک کم بود و همین طور پذیرش دانشگاه که برای طرح گذروندن اینقدر جاهای عالی رو پیشنهاد میدادند که بماند.اما حالا یکی از آشنایان متخصص چشم بود وقتی برای طرح خواستند هماهنگ کنند اول که گفتند نمیشه بعد گفتن جا هست ولی کجا؟جزیره ابوموسی!!!!!1

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اره...درسته...ئقیقا همنیجوره...اگه همت عالی دارید پزشکی بخونید و تخصص بگیرید


این گزینه خوبی نیست اصلا نیست مخصوصا حالا.مامن من یک پزشک عمومیه میگفت اون زمان که من فارغ التحصیل شدم یعنی19-20 سال پیش اونقدر پزشک کم بود و همین طور پذیرش دانشگاه که برای طرح گذروندن اینقدر جاهای عالی رو پیشنهاد میدادند که بماند.اما حالا یکی از آشنایان متخصص چشم بود وقتی برای طرح خواستند هماهنگ کنند اول که گفتند نمیشه بعد گفتن جا هست ولی کجا؟جزیره ابوموسی!!!!!1

----------


## sina

> این گزینه خوبی نیست اصلا نیست مخصوصا حالا.مامن من یک پزشک عمومیه میگفت اون زمان که من فارغ التحصیل شدم یعنی19-20 سال پیش اونقدر پزشک کم بود و همین طور پذیرش دانشگاه که برای طرح گذروندن اینقدر جاهای عالی رو پیشنهاد میدادند که بماند.اما حالا یکی از آشنایان متخصص چشم بود وقتی برای طرح خواستند هماهنگ کنند اول که گفتند نمیشه بعد گفتن جا هست ولی کجا؟جزیره ابوموسی!!!!!1
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> این گزینه خوبی نیست اصلا نیست مخصوصا حالا.مامن من یک پزشک عمومیه میگفت اون زمان که من فارغ التحصیل شدم یعنی19-20 سال پیش اونقدر پزشک کم بود و همین طور پذیرش دانشگاه که برای طرح گذروندن اینقدر جاهای عالی رو پیشنهاد میدادند که بماند.اما حالا یکی از آشنایان متخصص چشم بود وقتی برای طرح خواستند هماهنگ کنند اول که گفتند نمیشه بعد گفتن جا هست ولی کجا؟جزیره ابوموسی!!!!!1


بله.
حرف شما واسه پزشک عمومی درسته!پزشک عمومی اصلا درامدنداره و دارو عمومی بیشتر داره.ولی متخصصای خوب پزشکی خیلی خیلی خیلی!بیشتر از متخصص دارو در میارن!

----------


## Harir

اینکه بگید پزشک عمومی اصلا درآمد نداره به نظر من غلطه ی باور کاملا غلط که تو جامعه ما افتاده به قول یکی از مشاور های ما مردم ما یادگرفتن درهای خودشونو بزرگ جلوه بدن!اتفاقا الآن بسیاری از متخصص ها هستند که تو مطب هاشون مگس پر نمی زنه بعضی از عمومیام هستند که کلی درآمد دارن(چون به طور تخصصی نه و در در رده عمومی به همه رشته ها پزشکی تسلط دارن)تعجب میکنم شما هنوز به رفتن رشته پزشکی تشویق میکنید

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اینکه بگید پزشک عمومی اصلا درآمد نداره به نظر من غلطه ی باور کاملا غلط که تو جامعه ما افتاده به قول یکی از مشاور های ما مردم ما یادگرفتن درهای خودشونو بزرگ جلوه بدن!اتفاقا الآن بسیاری از متخصص ها هستند که تو مطب هاشون مگس پر نمی زنه بعضی از عمومیام هستند که کلی درآمد دارن(چون به طور تخصصی نه و در در رده عمومی به همه رشته ها پزشکی تسلط دارن)تعجب میکنم شما هنوز به رفتن رشته پزشکی تشویق میکنید

----------


## sina

> اینکه بگید پزشک عمومی اصلا درآمد نداره به نظر من غلطه ی باور کاملا غلط که تو جامعه ما افتاده به قول یکی از مشاور های ما مردم ما یادگرفتن درهای خودشونو بزرگ جلوه بدن!اتفاقا الآن بسیاری از متخصص ها هستند که تو مطب هاشون مگس پر نمی زنه بعضی از عمومیام هستند که کلی درآمد دارن(چون به طور تخصصی نه و در در رده عمومی به همه رشته ها پزشکی تسلط دارن)تعجب میکنم شما هنوز به رفتن رشته پزشکی تشویق میکنید
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> اینکه بگید پزشک عمومی اصلا درآمد نداره به نظر من غلطه ی باور کاملا غلط که تو جامعه ما افتاده به قول یکی از مشاور های ما مردم ما یادگرفتن درهای خودشونو بزرگ جلوه بدن!اتفاقا الآن بسیاری از متخصص ها هستند که تو مطب هاشون مگس پر نمی زنه بعضی از عمومیام هستند که کلی درآمد دارن(چون به طور تخصصی نه و در در رده عمومی به همه رشته ها پزشکی تسلط دارن)تعجب میکنم شما هنوز به رفتن رشته پزشکی تشویق میکنید


این نقشمه!من میخام رقیبامو از دارو دور کنم!:yahoo (4):
ولی جدی میگم!بنا بدلایلی باید تهران درس بخونم و متاسفانه پزشکی تهران قبول نمشیم و الا باکله میرفتم پزشکی...واسه خانوما کمی سخته ولی واسه اقایون عالیه

 پزشکای عمومی با درامد بالا همشون باتجربن و قدیمی و الان دارن نون تجربه و شهرتشونو میخورن ن مدرک...وگرنه پزشک عمومی درامدش خیلی کمه(نسبت ب تلاشش منظورمه!شما اینم در نظر بگیر ی نفر با رتبه100000 میره تربیت معلم میخونه وبدون تلاشی میشه معلم دبیرستان و ماهی2 میلیون درامدد داره...) 
ولی اگه اهل تلاش باشی و تخصص خوب قبول شی درامدت واقعا نجومی میشه(حدود30تا50میلیون در روز!)

----------


## Harir

> این نقشمه!من میخام رقیبامو از دارو دور کنم!:yahoo (4):
> ولی جدی میگم!بنا بدلایلی باید تهران درس بخونم و متاسفانه پزشکی تهران قبول نمشیم و الا باکله میرفتم پزشکی...واسه خانوما کمی سخته ولی واسه اقایون عالیه
> 
>  پزشکای عمومی با درامد بالا همشون باتجربن و قدیمی و الان دارن نون تجربه و شهرتشونو میخورن ن مدرک...وگرنه پزشک عمومی درامدش خیلی کمه(نسبت ب تلاشش منظورمه!شما اینم در نظر بگیر ی نفر با رتبه100000 میره تربیت معلم میخونه وبدون تلاشی میشه معلم دبیرستان و ماهی2 میلیون درامدد داره...) 
> ولی اگه اهل تلاش باشی و تخصص خوب قبول شی درامدت واقعا نجومی میشه(حدود30تا50میلیون در روز!)


حربه قدیمی و البته جالبی بو :Yahoo (1):  پیشنهاد من به شما دندان پزشکیه واقعا و بدون هیچ کلکل :Yahoo (1):  مخصوصا تو شهری مثل تهران الآن برای کلینیک زدن تخصص پزشک های متخصص رو ازشون اجاره میکنن!چه برسه به داروسازی اونم با کلی دنگ و فنگ به نظرم اگر آدمی شرایط شو نداره پول داروخونه و صیر ایوب بهتره دندون پزشکی بخونه مخصوصا تخصص هاش

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

جالبه بدونید دندون پزشک ها تو سال چهارم کار هم می تونند بکنند!مامانم میگفت هم دوره ای های ما تو دندون خیلی ها که نیاز مالی داشتند یا به هرجهت هدفشون از رشته پول در آوردن بودن بیشتر کار میکردند و نسبت به رشته ها حتی دارو حجم درسی کمتری داشتند(مخصوصا بخاطر اینکه بیشتر درس ها عملی هستند)!اما شیمی دارو واقعا سخته!

----------


## sina

> حربه قدیمی و البته جالبی بو پیشنهاد من به شما دندان پزشکیه واقعا و بدون هیچ کلکل مخصوصا تو شهری مثل تهران الآن برای کلینیک زدن تخصص پزشک های متخصص رو ازشون اجاره میکنن!چه برسه به داروسازی اونم با کلی دنگ و فنگ به نظرم اگر آدمی شرایط شو نداره پول داروخونه و صیر ایوب بهتره دندون پزشکی بخونه مخصوصا تخصص هاش
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> جالبه بدونید دندون پزشک ها تو سال چهارم کار هم می تونند بکنند!مامانم میگفت هم دوره ای های ما تو دندون خیلی ها که نیاز مالی داشتند یا به هرجهت هدفشون از رشته پول در آوردن بودن بیشتر کار میکردند و نسبت به رشته ها حتی دارو حجم درسی کمتری داشتند(مخصوصا بخاطر اینکه بیشتر درس ها عملی هستند)!اما شیمی دارو واقعا سخته!


من گول نمیخورم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nahid

دوستان تا اونجایی که من خبر دارم داروسازی واحد تشریح هم داره .شما جیگر دارین مرده ببینید؟

----------


## MAHSA

تا چه رتبه ای تو منطقه یک میشه دارو قبول شد؟؟؟؟؟
با درصد زمین صفر هم میشه قبول شد؟؟؟

----------


## Amin ZD

> دوستان تا اونجایی که من خبر دارم داروسازی واحد تشریح هم داره .شما جیگر دارین مرده ببینید؟


تشریخ نداشت که اصلا حال نمی داد :yahoo (4):

----------


## sina

> تا چه رتبه ای تو منطقه یک میشه دارو قبول شد؟؟؟؟؟
> با درصد زمین صفر هم میشه قبول شد؟؟؟


دارو مسخرس!بدردت نمیخوره.....فقط واسه من خوبه!!!خخخ
پارسال با رتبه1000 هم دارو بهشتی قبول شد
نیازی نیس//اکثرا یا نمیزنن یا یکی دوتا بیشتر نمیزنن
قبولی...

----------


## Harir

> من گول نمیخورم


گول؟بیخیال :Yahoo (13):  به هر حال از قدیم گفتن صلاح کار خویش خسروان دانند

----------


## MAHSA

> دارو مسخرس!بدردت نمیخوره.....فقط واسه من خوبه!!!خخخ
> پارسال با رتبه1000 هم دارو بهشتی قبول شد
> نیازی نیس//اکثرا یا نمیزنن یا یکی دوتا بیشتر نمیزنن
> قبولی...


در کل اخرین رتبه قبولیه رشته داروسازی چنده ؟؟؟؟دانشگاهش مد نظرم نیس کلی منظورمه

----------


## sina

> در کل اخرین رتبه قبولیه رشته داروسازی چنده ؟؟؟؟دانشگاهش مد نظرم نیس کلی منظورمه


قطعا دارو شیراز قبولید :Yahoo (4):  شایدم بهشتی

برا رتبه هم ب سایت کانون سربزنید

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> در کل اخرین رتبه قبولیه رشته داروسازی چنده ؟؟؟؟دانشگاهش مد نظرم نیس کلی منظورمه


قطعا دارو شیراز قبولید :Yahoo (4):  شایدم بهشتی

برا رتبه هم ب سایت کانون سربزنید

----------


## Armaghan

اگه امکانش هست لطفا لینک دانلودش رو بذارید.مرسی.

----------


## par.rah

تربیت داروساز و نتیجه نهایی: فارغ*التحصیلانی كه شغلشان داروفروشی یا نسخه*پیچی است. 


95درصد به این فکر میکنن

----------


## par.rah

> دوستان تا اونجایی که من خبر دارم داروسازی واحد تشریح هم داره .شما جیگر دارین مرده ببینید؟


واقعا نه!!!
وایییییی دارو هم اینجوریه؟؟؟!!!

----------


## par.rah

> ولی از اون ور کارش نسبت به دندان پزشک و پزشک راحت تره!
> درسهاش رو هم زیاد نمیدونم!فقط فک کنم یه کم حفظی زیاد داره!ولی به هر حال از پزشکی که نمیتونه سخت تر باشه!


درسها که حفظی تر هست ولی خلاقیتش میتونه باال تر باشه! کلا خوبه به نظرم از دور!

----------


## _fatemeh_

من عاشق این رشته ام ایشالا سال دیگه قبولم  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## peony

کسی از دوره تخصص بالینی اطلاعی داره دقیقا

----------


## Hamedzr

داداشا  :Yahoo (21):  والا منم همین دیدگاه خط اول مقاله رو دارم  :Yahoo (1):  
میشه یکی روشنم کنه . مگه غیر از این کار کار دیگه ای هم میشه کرد ؟ 
غیر از باز کردن داروخونه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeed7777

درامدش چطوره؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeed7777


درامدش چطوره؟؟؟


شصت هفتاد میلیون.....اگه خودت دراخونه بزنی که واووووویلا.........دارو بسازی که دیگه من هیچی نگم بهتره...به اوج عظمت و ثروت میرسی*

----------


## amirthi

داروسازی رشه خوب و با کلاسیه واقعا

----------

